# Stahls’ Partners with Epson to Market New DTG Printer Technology



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

St. Clair Shores, MI, October 22, 2013 – Stahls’, a world leader in garment decorating technology, joins with Epson to market the new SureColor DTG printer technology in North America. After more than three years of development, Epson’s direct to garment printer features the latest advancements in performance imaging.

According to Ted Stahl, imprinted sportswear industry pioneer and innovator, “This is the DTG printer everyone has been waiting for. The Epson SureColor DTG will become the new benchmark for high quality, reliable, direct to garment printing. The vibrancy of the colors on dark garments, along with the soft hand is fantastic. And the ease of use, production speed and affordability makes Epson the best choice for garment decoration businesses of all sizes. ” 


Due to the high anticipated demand for the printers, Stahls’ will start taking pre-orders for the printers immediately. Initial limited supply of the printers will be delivered on a first come, first serve basis.

For your FREE information package, go to Epson DTG Printer SureColor F2000 | Stahls'.

Stahls’ ID Direct™, a GroupeSTAHL Company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ ID Direct™ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ ID Direct™ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahlsID.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected].


----------

